# kurbelabzieher



## easyTargeT (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich muß mein Kettenblatt tauschen, ist an der Befestigungsschrauben gerissen...
Ich habe ein Eastern Axiss von 2010. Es dürften die "Tribe" Kurbeln dran sein, nicht die "Nomad" . Leider ist Eastern nicht in der Lage mir zu sagen welcher Kurbelabzieher von welchem Hersteller passt !?
Ich konnte lediglich in Erfahrung bringen das das Gewinde 24 tpi hat. Das heißt : 24 threads per inch, das ist aber nur die Gewindesteigung, den Gewindedurchmesser kenne ich immer noch nicht...kann man auch schlecht messen, wir ja auch irgend ein Zoll-Gewinde sein.
Wer hat Eastern Kurbeln und/oder weiß welches Werkzeug passt ?

Danke
Andreas


----------



## RISE (12. Juli 2011)

Wirklich helfen kann ich dir nicht, aber du kannst versuchen, auf der Kettenblattseite die betreffenden Schrauben an der Kurbel zu lösen, die Lagerschraube etwas aus der Achse zu drehen und dann vorsichtig (!!!) mit einem Gummihammer auf den Schraubenkopf zu schlagen. So sich der Kurbelarm auch lösen.
Es kann allerdings sein, dass der Arm vorher so fest auf der Achse saß, dass zur Montage doch spezielles Werkzeug gebraucht wird. Wir haben das neulich mit einer Eclat Kurbel probiert und es ging einwandfrei. Bei der Montage dann darauf achten, die Achse gut einzufetten, dann flutscht es ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easyTargeT (13. Juli 2011)

so habe ich das auch gemacht, das nächste mal will ich aber das richtige Werkzeug haben...mit nem Hammer auf das Rad eindreschen will ich nicht nochmal


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. Juli 2011)

So macht mans halt bei Bmx Kurbeln. Wenn du wüßtest wie das Profile Werkzeug dazu aussieht!


----------



## mainfluffy (13. Juli 2011)

.
man kann sich aber echt was kaputt machen. ich hatte ja meine leaf gebrochen und von daher war das ja eh egal, aber die schraube ist oben druchgebrochen...


----------



## Daniel_D (16. Juli 2011)

Versteh ich gerade nicht. Egal ob WTP Royal, oder Thun Stahlkurbel fürs Cityrad, das Gewinde für den Abzieher ist bei beiden identisch.


----------



## easyTargeT (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, das hoffe ich letztenendes auch, kann keine Angaben zu den Gewinden in den Kurbelarmen finden. Auch die Hersteller der Abzieher machen keine Angaben zu den Gewinden...? Es gibt, soweit ich das herausfinden konnte, nur 2 verschiedene Abzieher, für 4-Kant und Octalinc u. änliche Kurbeln. Der Unterschied soll lediglich der Durchmesser des Teller sein der auf die Achse drückt...? Werde mir wol mal einen "Standard" Abzieher betsellen und hoffen das die Gewinde in den Kurbeln tatsächlich immer die selben sind. Hoffe das auch die Amis da keine Sondermaße haben ?!
cu


----------



## RISE (16. Juli 2011)

Bestell doch sonst im BMX-Shop des Vertrauens einen Kurbelabzieher, der sollte in alle gängigen 48Spline Kurbeln passen. Und die Jungs können dir sicher auch sagen, ob es Schwierigkeiten gibt mit bestimmten Kurbeln.


----------



## Daniel_D (19. Juli 2011)

easyTargeT schrieb:


> Ja, das hoffe ich letztenendes auch, kann keine Angaben zu den Gewinden in den Kurbelarmen finden. Auch die Hersteller der Abzieher machen keine Angaben zu den Gewinden...? Es gibt, soweit ich das herausfinden konnte, nur 2 verschiedene Abzieher, für 4-Kant und Octalinc u. änliche Kurbeln. Der Unterschied soll lediglich der Durchmesser des Teller sein der auf die Achse drückt...? Werde mir wol mal einen "Standard" Abzieher betsellen und hoffen das die Gewinde in den Kurbeln tatsächlich immer die selben sind. Hoffe das auch die Amis da keine Sondermaße haben ?!
> cu



Nein, ich habe selber mit einem Shimano Abzieher eine Profile Kurbel abgezogen.

Der"Teller" ist auch nur ein kleines Plättchen, das bei Octalink auf den Kurbelabzieher gelegt wird. 

Mach dir also keine Sorgen.


----------

